# Princeton Tec Torrent Looks Like Surge Replacement



## Flash_Gordon (Mar 26, 2007)

Received an email from BrightGuy announcing new light from PT called Torrent.
Comes in both Xenon and an LED version.

The Xenon version sure looks like a Surge replacement. However, it is certified to use alkaline, NiMH or lithium AA cells. That is good news.

If they addressed the hard to handle battery carrier, it should be a winner.

I liked my original Surge, but got tired of fighting that battery carrier.

Mark


----------



## Pellidon (Mar 26, 2007)

I just got the same email. What does the LED resemble to you? It kind of looks like a weird optic or an inverted reflex unit. 

I have a surge but the LED unit looks nice. I wonder too if it will run off of 4 only.


----------



## Per Arne (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi,

Since the PT Torrent Xenon seems to use the same bulb as the Surge, would it now be possible to also use lithium batteries in the Surge, which was not recommended before? 

Is it only the outside desigh that has been changed or has there also been made some changes on the inside as well, and if so, what? 

I have also experienced the bulb to go  during batterie changeing...  

Thanks,

PA


----------



## David_Campen (Mar 26, 2007)

> Since the PT Torrent Xenon seems to use the same bulb as the Surge, would it now be possible to also use lithium batteries in the Surge, which was not recommended before?


Or, I am wondering if they have added some sort of voltage regulator circuit.


----------



## StoneDog (Mar 26, 2007)

I doubt they've added a voltage regulator and kept the price that low.

It's either a mis-typed product sheet or PT have beefed up the socket enough that the bulb can actually run for extended periods AND they figure the bulb can handle the initial over-drive.

Unless I have word from PT engineers (or CPF'ers  ) that the socket in the Torrent is significantly different from the one in the Surge, I won't touch the xenon Torrent. 

PT, if you are reading these threads and the Torrent has a better socket than the Surge, please chime in (or send me one for an eval!).

My $.02.

Jon


----------



## David_Campen (Mar 26, 2007)

The Surge bulb could not handle Lithium AA cells, the bulb would burn out instantly.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok, I am a huge sucker for those big plastic AA lights. I will buy one tomorrow after talking with Greg and Tina at Brightguy to get the lowdown. I will only be using lithiums in it (the whole reason to buy the light) so I will make sure lithium compatibility is the case. 8 lithium AA's. That will be some cheap runtime...yikes!!!


----------



## BargainMonkey (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd love a review once you get a chance to try it out. I loved the Surge, but the bulb constantly flashing and the heat issues killed it for me.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 27, 2007)

BargainMonkey said:


> I'd love a review once you get a chance to try it out. I loved the Surge, but the bulb constantly flashing and the heat issues killed it for me.


 
+1 on that!
And could someone tell me the beam characteristics and how far this thing throws, roughly? Their own numbers of 168m sounds a bit overoptimistic.
Thanks.


----------



## frosty (Mar 27, 2007)

I really like the Surge, but it always felt like it was running on the very edge of a meltdown. Even with only a little use, the reflector on mine has become discoloured. Also the bulbs can be tricky to come by in the UK. 

If this has been uprated then it's worth a look.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 27, 2007)

I just talked to Greg and Tina at Brightguy. I also had emailed PT early this morning. The brightguy site was wrong when it came to the lithiums. Aperantly meltdown will still occur, but nimh batts are still ok. I do not know if it was just a rebadge or if new design elements have been put into place. Oh well.


----------



## flashfan (Mar 27, 2007)

Shucks, if the Surge could take lithiums with_out_ meltdown, it would be one of the top lights for me...that is if they would come up with a better design for their battery holder. There has _got_ to be a better/easier way to change the batteries.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 28, 2007)

It amazes me that manufactures just don't seem to get it. Or maybe us fanatics just don't buy enough flashlights to change the market. It would seem to me that regulated incans and cree leds would help PT, UK & SL sell a few mor lights. What am I missing here?


----------



## David_Campen (Mar 28, 2007)

> It would seem to me that regulated incans and cree leds would help PT, UK & SL sell a few mor lights.


Just not that many people willing to feed a light sets of 8 Lithium AA batteries given the cost.

I would like to see a UK4AA form factor light that would burn an 8-watt bulb using 4 Lithium AA cells.


----------



## Lobo (Mar 28, 2007)

Agree on that not that many would feed it 8lithiums. I'm happy as long as it takes NiMH. But a regulated incan would have been nice, even do I have no clue how hard it is to make one.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 29, 2007)

simple way to make a lithium AA compatible incan is to take a Tec40 and run a different bulb, I think something designed for 5 cells would be just about right, like the mag 5 cell xenon bulb.

[edit in] the radioshack HPR50 halogen might even handle 4 lithiums... I might give it a try, it's a nice bulb.


----------



## chumley (Mar 30, 2007)

I use lithiums in PT Tec 40 and Vortec lights with 4 cell Mag xenon bulbs. So far the bulbs seem to be able to handle the voltage OK. 
The Surge on the other hand is best with Alkalines.


----------



## jayflash (Apr 1, 2007)

Just found this thread or I wouldn't have started my own. I'll have to be more diligent and check more closely in the future.

The Surge is a light I once thought I'd never have a use for. Turns out it makes a good, bright, rugged, waterproof, safe, light for heavy duty maintenance use. It perfectly fits in the large 2D loop on my tool pouch. I put WriteRight? (I think) on the lens to protect from scratches and to add a little more smoothness and flood to the beam. 

NiMH cells perform almost like a regulated source. I'll bet it's the same lamp and PT is finally giving the official OK to use NiMH cells. I only use NiMH cells because alks don't last long enough. NiMH is brighter after, maybe, 15 - 20 minutes of use with alkaline cells. 

Hope they improved the reflector's heat resistance because mine deformed a little around the lamp. The "neck" pulled back from around the lamp and the silvering discolored a bit. Neither problem is worth warranty at this point. In fact, the extra clearance around the lamp is, probably, better for air movement.


----------



## jayflash (Apr 8, 2007)

If the less than torrential interest in this thread is any indication...I wonder whether PT should have bothered changing the Surge or name?


----------



## Lobo (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, the incan forums usually doesn't brim over with viewers, so I would say this thread had pretty much attention, relatively speaking. I'm interested in the light, but have some other purchases to do first. 

And what exactly is new in this version? That it can take NiMH? Lithium AA is still a no-no?


----------



## Sinjz (Apr 8, 2007)

I've got the same question as Lobo. How does the Torrent differ from the Surge? From what I've read, it sounds like it's pretty much the same thing, except for the nimh thing.

Wouldn't an incan need some sort of regulation to make nimh and alkys put out similar outputs? Or do the outputs differ and how does the bulb respond to that?


----------



## jayflash (Apr 9, 2007)

My guess is that PT finally realized user feedback was right and NiMH cells work quite well. NiMH outputs about the same brightness as slightly used alks, only for a much longer time, thereby acting almost like a regulator.

Without further info from PT or users, I'm only speculating.


----------

